# Aloe Vera Juice - Have you tried it?



## Jo.1981 (Oct 29, 2007)

My mum gave me an articule she had stashed away AGES ago about aloe vera juice and how it can be a digestive aid or something, I thought I would give it a go. Well I've been taking it for a few weeks and I have noticed a difference, I am no longer uncomfortable everyday just some days, I'm not bloated. I suppose when I really think about it I could put this down to the fact I take 2 probiotic drinks a day, wear trousers without a belt and try not to lean forward in my chair (seriously!). I spoke briefly to a dietican and she said there has not been enough studies done on the yet to say whether or not they work. So to get to the point if you have tried Aloe Vera Juice please let me know your views and opinions.Thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,Although it didn't work for me (didn't work as in didn't improve anything or make anything worse either), some other people here on this site have tried it and found it helpful.If you've decided to give it a try (better try it than not, as everyone respond to things differently, and you'll never know without actually trying), I would suggest that you get the type that doesn't have added sugar if you can find it, as sugar may bother the stomach. Cherrie


----------



## Severely Suffering Snapett (Sep 4, 2007)

At the pharmacy where I work we sell it and I have always been meaning to try it. I think I will now. I just hope it tastes nice.


----------

